# Andi's scarf



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

This and easy pattern .(my kind )from and old book of the 60.
Is a bias and is perfect of scrap yarn .
Is lace and garter stitches. 

Row 1: k1,yo,k across ending 2 tog.
Row 2 :k across ,k to the back of yo st.
Row 3:k1,yo,k1,*yo,k2tog*ending k1,k2tog.
Row 4 :k across ,k to the back of the last yo only.
With love 
Eugenia


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty. Thanks.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you. Very pretty.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

yes that would be nice to make with some leftover yarn. Thank you for the pattern; I saved it. I like nice and easy also.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

How many stitches do you cast on?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks, very pretty


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

how many stitches are you casting on?


windowwonde28941 said:


> This and easy pattern .(my kind )from and old book of the 60.
> Is a bias and is perfect of scrap yarn .
> Is lace and garter stitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

How many stitches do you cast on and what size needles did you use? Love the pattern. Thanks Judy


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

how many stitches to cast on & size of needle. verynice


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This is lovely, thank you.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

JudyRett said:


> How many stitches do you cast on and what size needles did you use? Love the pattern. Thanks Judy


I would like to know also. What weight yarn?
Very pretty


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Really pretty.

Pzoe


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf. I would like to know how many stitches and needle size also. Thank you.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice scarf and thank you for posting the pattern. Questions, how many stitches are cast on, and when you say k to back of last yo---- do you mean to knit into the back loop of the yo?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to know, also


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. I have been using this since the 60's too. It is a gorgeous infinity scarf and I use it from the bust up on sweaters that really dresses the sweater up.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

It doesn't look like an infinity scarf to me, but I would also like to know how many stitches and what size needles, and also how to knit to back of last yo. That doesn't make too much sense to me.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the 2 tone...think I'll try it with some of my stripe yarn stash...Thank you for sharing/inspiring :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely scarf and thanks for the pattern...


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

What a pretty scarf, and it seems pretty easy to do! It looks like you have about 20 rows of yarn overs, did you cast on about 40? It also looks like a needle a bit larger than called for on the yarn? Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice & simple looking. What needle size & yarn wt. used. Thank you


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I do not remember The number of stitches..
That is not that important .Depends on the yarn and the size you like it to be.
Yes knit to the back loop .
Yarn wt.means nothing to me so I do not know .
I used alpaca yarn .
Thank you ALL


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for your pattern. I shall bookmark this as it looks so useful.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks. Very pretty. Will make.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Great pattern, and I have the perfect yarn that I wanted to make a scarf with but couldn't find a pattern that would work until this one. Thank you!


----------



## littleinjun (Jul 30, 2013)

Love the scarf and the pattern but need a little help. How many stitches do you cast on? Also, I'm unfamiliar with the term "knit to the back of", would you please describe or define this term.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

I think any odd number of stitches will work. To knit to the back of a stitch, just insert your needle into the stitch at the backside of the stitch instead of the front. This will twist the stitch to close up the hole a bit.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Thelma32 (Jan 8, 2014)

How beautiful! Really need more complete instructions. Has any one found them??Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is different and pretty - I like it.


----------



## LindaDianne (Jan 14, 2014)

Ditto....would love to make this! Stitches to cast on & needle size??? Thanks


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

THank you


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

THank you


----------



## lulu twigg (Feb 28, 2014)

Do you have more info on this pattern? How many stitches do you cast on? What does it mean "knit to the back of the last yo"? How do you bind off ? Thanx. Very pretty scarf. Lulu


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Lovely scarf! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Even though the pattern is old, you should provide the name of the designer and where the pattern is located.
You actually should post only your own patterns or those you have. Permission to post from the publisher. Those pesky copyright laws apply to patterns.

According to admin: "For all patterns and tutorials, please make sure the content either belongs to you or you have permission from the copyright holders to distribute it."
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46072-1.html


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern! The ideas about scrap yarn
and possible yarn weights are very helpful in deciding on the
"details".


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you.....a lovely, simple, adaptable scarf....this would make a nice addition to any wardrobe..
julie


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I did a search for "bias knit lace scarves" and several came up...there used to be a pattern very similar in Knitting Pattern Central.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thelma32 said:


> How beautiful! Really need more complete instructions. Has any one found them??Thanks


This is a "your choice" pattern. 
You choose the yarn (needles to match), 
your choice of number of stitches for width, 
your choice of length.

I love these patterns, one can have an absolute ball!


----------



## dotski (Jul 6, 2012)

I would also like to know the answer to these questions.. The scarf is very pretty. Dot


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a pattern that is similar. There are those of us who like actual patterns, number of stiches, explanations, etc. I have made this one before and it turns out really nice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-lace-mesh-scarf-for-beginners


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

And here's another pattern, very much the same, with yarn suggestions...very easy

http://www.thestudiokc.com/documents/free_pdf_lattice_scarf.htm


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice. And quite easy with a lovely effect


----------

